# Remote Area Medical



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 11, 2009)

Here in TN we are really fortunate to have free medical. These folks (RAM) will do ANYTHING you need done on site!!! If they can't do it then and there they will send you to the clinic in Knoxville free of charge! They make glasses on the spot, too! Veterinary Clinics are held as well. Surely there are other groups like this. I'm going to get my 3rd pair of glasses this weekend. I put this up as there are some 'interesting' things folks like medical advice for; now whether they simply don't have the money to get medical care or wanna be cool and live dangerously, I don't know. And really, there's NO reason not to go to these as the trains will stop @ ALL these towns!


_Other expeditions are under development and may not be listed in the current schedule._​ 
Jan. 31-Feb 1 Jacobs Building at Chilhowee Park, Knoxville, TN D, Vis, M
March 14-15 Pigeon Forge H.S. Sevier County, TN D, Vis, M
April 18-19 Van Buren County, TN D, Vis, M
April 25-26 RAM Veterinary Clinic, Newport TN: The Big Fix: spay and neuter small animals Vet
May 2-3 Cleveland Ohio D, Vis, MMD, Vis, M, Vet
June 27-28 Pike County Central H.S. Pike Co.KY D, Vis, M
July 18-19 Cocke County D, Vis, M, Vet
July 24-25-26 Wise County Fairgrounds, Wise, VA D, Vis, M
Sept. 19-20 Roane County, TND, Vis, M
Sept 26-27 Letcher County Central H.S. KY D, Vis, M
Oct 3-4 Grundy, Virginia at Riverview Elementary School D, Vis, M
Oct. 17-18 Franklin County H.S. D, Vis, M

Nov. 14-15 Union Co. H.S. Maynardsville, Tn D, Vis, M
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*A=Airborne, D=Dental, M=Medical, Vet=Veterinary, Vis=Vision, W=Women's Health*[/FONT]_​


----------



## Angela (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for putting this info up! I'm planning on being back out that direction in the summer and may need to get more asthma meds by then and didn't necessarily want to mess with making an appointment over in Watauga county at the free clinic there. Do these do prescriptions?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, they'll give you 90 days worth of meds on the spot!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 11, 2009)

Thought I'd add if anyone comes out for any of these in the TN area, we can put u up in the Waystation!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 12, 2009)

This is great info again, IBRR!
I tip my hat - much obliged, sir!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 11, 2009)

*STARTS AUGUST 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I am resurecting this thread as many of ya'll are on the left coast and RAM has free medical in the LA area and lots of folks on here probably need them.

*How to Receive Treatment:*All of our services are free and are provided by volunteers. The doctor is free; the dentist is free; the eye doctor is free. Please arrive early, bring a snack, and be prepared to wait. Your wait may be long; chairs will be provided for your comfort. 
*Services:
*DENTAL: Cleanings, fillings, extractions, and root canals. Everyone receives a free dental exam. Pediatric dentistry is available.
VISION: Vision exam and free prescription glasses made onsite. (NOTE: May not be able to make glasses for everyone.) Cataract surgery. 
MEDICAL & WOMEN’S HEALTH: Mammograms and Pap smears; pediatric exams; adult physicals & medical consults (including diabetes and hypertension); chiropractors; acupuncture; blood lab work; chest X-rays; medication assistance; and many other medical specialties available.
Services are provided by Remote Area Medical for the uninsured, underinsured, unemployed, and those who cannot afford to pay. Services are provided by volunteer doctors, nurses, dentists, dental hygeinists, dental assistants, ophthalmologists, optometrists, opticians, and other trained health professionals from the State of California.


website: RAM LA 2009


----------

